# Any Scuba Divers on the thread?



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi

It looks like I may be moving to Dubai in December, and I was wondering if there are any scuba divers amongst all the helpful people on this forum?

I am interested if you are members of any diving clubs, and what opinions you have of them, and also any suggestions for good trips!

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Plenty of dive clubs in Dubai.

I have had good reports of Al Boom diving on Al wasl road (not tried them myself yet)

Plenty of dive sites in and around Dubai.

There is a book in the Explorer range, UAE Underwater, that will give you all the info you need

Remember, on the 7th day day, God went diving


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks! I just bought the UAE Underwater book and it looks really good! Would love to hear of any good sites that you have been to.

Cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Thanks! I just bought the UAE Underwater book and it looks really good! Would love to hear of any good sites that you have been to.
> 
> Cheers


I'm a PADI AOWD (with Nitrox & Wreck Specs), last dives were on the Zenobia, loved it!!

Want to spend a LOT of time under the water when I get to Dubai.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh the Zenobia. I have dived that about 15 times. It is still a good dive, even though the catamaran can get a bit hectic in the peak periods.

If memory serves me right, it is still in the top 10 wreck dives in the world.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Oh the Zenobia. I have dived that about 15 times. It is still a good dive, even though the catamaran can get a bit hectic in the peak periods.
> 
> If memory serves me right, it is still in the top 10 wreck dives in the world.


World's best wreck diving

It would seem so. You've also got to avoid the tourist submarine that circles around the wreck. Are there any good wrecks near Dubai?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

I suppose Sharm is a cheap flight away, so the Thistlegorm is always within reach...


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Coming out to Dubai in the New Year & have a few week(end)s before the family join me can anyone recommend a dive school to join?

Thanks


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

nandaclan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Coming out to Dubai in the New Year & have a few week(end)s before the family join me can anyone recommend a dive school to join?
> 
> Thanks


I have heard many good things about Al-Boom.
Welcome Alboomdiving,Uae marine,diving school,dubai,dive shop,dive courses,,PADI 5 Star,dive boats,PADI Dive Courses dubai,Al Boom Maraine,water dubai

I am going to check it out when I have permanently moved in December


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Not there yet, but looking into moving there mid next year. I'm PADI OWD with some dives in Sydney Harbour and Great Barrier Reef (yes, as good as the brochure). I gotta get back into it (need to do a refresher soon) and am missing it.

Question to Crazymazy, what are the water temps like year round, I've heard it's bathtub or hot during the summer months?



FlyingDodo said:


> Hi
> 
> It looks like I may be moving to Dubai in December, and I was wondering if there are any scuba divers amongst all the helpful people on this forum?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

During the summer, I found that the water temperature was around 35c


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't even think I take showers that warm 

Does it get better once you're down about 5 meters? I've swum 28c in the Barrier Reef and I thought that was warm.

Must work up a massive thirst while diving and need to guzzle some cold refreshment after your dive. 



Ogri750 said:


> During the summer, I found that the water temperature was around 35c


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, 35C that is hot, still better than 12 C in the UK where I trained!! Definitely keen to get out under the water in the next few weeks once this storm has blown over. Will prob head down to Al Boom on evening next week for a noisey. 
Stew


----------

